# I have some used redwood for sale



## Althepal (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey All,

I am not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this, but I'm trying to help my grandfather out selling some lumber. He has about 3,000 board feet of used Redwood, and about 1,200 feet of Douglas Fir. ( Douglas is 2 5/8 "x 2" and somewhat random lengths) The redwood is 2 1/2 " x 11" x 20'. There are some different lengths but most of them are at least 15' long. If you are interested, let me know. I can send pics, and if still interested a sample. Oh, and it is in Morgantown, West Virginia. Would consider delivering if really interested.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Ah, the West Virginia Redwood groves?? You should be able to sell that to those East Coast people. Try buy, trade, and sell. A picture of the condition of the boards would help. Where it was from- how used in the past. Painted or not. nail holes, etc. Good luck.


----------



## BryanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Al, I would be interested in the redwood. Do you still have any?

Bryan K


----------



## Althepal (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Bryan,
I sure do. Do you know about how much you would be looking for? I am guessing you would like some pics and samples too. If so, I will need to go up to West Virginia, and snap some photos and get a couple of pieces. I should be able to do that within the next week or two. What would you be using it for exactly?

Best,
Alex


----------

